# Tool zum Test von CPU oder Mainboard



## Moartel (13. September 2001)

Ich möchte aufgrund einiger Probleme mit meinem PC gerne Mainboard und CPU teste. Leider kenne ich niemanden der einen Slot A Athlon hat mit dem ich die Komponenten einfach mit Trial and Error checken kann. Gibt es ein Programm das selektiv eine der beiden Komponenten testet? Ein Tool für die CPU würde ja reichen, weil dann zweifelsohne das Board futsch ist.


----------



## Dunsti (27. September 2001)

ich glaube bei PC-Welt hab ich mal was in der Richtung gesehen.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

